# Please critique my 3 yo male



## Gunnertheterrorist (Jul 15, 2017)

Gunner is 3 years old and weighs 85lbs. I get a lot of comments from people that he is "too skinny" some think he's huge probably since he's tall for s shepherd but not sure his exact height.


I would appreciate any feedback.


Thanks.


----------



## Gunnertheterrorist (Jul 15, 2017)

sorry, I don't know why the pictures came out sideways...


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

Great looking dog! Nice face. He’s not too skinny.


----------



## Gunnertheterrorist (Jul 15, 2017)

ausdland said:


> Great looking dog! Nice face. He’s not too skinny.



Thanks @ausdland I appreciate that, I don't think he's too skinny either but sometime when people mention it, it makes me wonder....I know he's in the standard as far as weight and he eats 4 cups of food a day but he's also very active so that may be why he stays fit.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

I can't give you a professional critique, but to me he looks like a balanced, handsome, athletic dog. I don't think he looks too thin either, but I find it hard to tell in pictures.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I downloaded your photo, cropped it and straightened it so we could see it better.


Is he neutered? Flat withers with a slight dip behind his withers. OK topline, good placement of a croup that should be longer. Good angulation front and rear so he looks balanced. I would guess he is a bit restricted in his reach, but balance tends to compensate so a dog will move well enough. Good feet and pasterns. His weight looks good. He does look younger than three which is why I asked if he is neutered. Very nice head.


----------



## Gunnertheterrorist (Jul 15, 2017)

lhczth said:


> I downloaded your photo, cropped it and straightened it so we could see it better.
> 
> 
> Is he neutered? Flat withers with a slight dip behind his withers. OK topline, good placement of a croup that should be longer. Good angulation front and rear so he looks balanced. I would guess he is a bit restricted in his reach, but balance tends to compensate so a dog will move well enough. Good feet and pasterns. His weight looks good. He does look younger than three which is why I asked if he is neutered. Very nice head.



Thank you very much for taking your time to respond. Yes he is neutered unfortunately. We neutered him at 5 months at the vets request. This was before I knew any better, now I wish I would have at least waited until he was older if at all.....:frown2:


----------



## Judy Untamed (Oct 26, 2018)

He's a handsome boy! I think folks are so used to seeing overweight dogs (and cats, for that matter) that when they see them at a healthy weight, they think they're too skinny. 

My doberman put on a little pudge in her older years, but when she was young, I'd sometimes have well-meaning people tell me she needed to put on weight, even though she was perfectly fit and healthy.


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

I second Judy. I have had coworkers tell me my dog looks like she should gain some weight. She is fine, I've seen their dogs, very overweight.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I get comments from pet owners that my girl is too skinny all the time. And then I get comments from vets and sport/working dog owners that say she's in incredible shape. I wouldn't really worry about it. Athleticism and what that looks like in dogs isn't well understood by most pet owners.


----------



## Gunnertheterrorist (Jul 15, 2017)

Femfa said:


> I get comments from pet owners that my girl is too skinny all the time. And then I get comments from vets and sport/working dog owners that say she's in incredible shape. I wouldn't really worry about it. Athleticism and what that looks like in dogs isn't well understood by most pet owners.



This is exactly what happens to me, I notice that the people who say he looks good and fit are mostly German Shepherd people or his vet.


----------



## dojoson41 (Oct 14, 2018)

*skinny?*

Naw your dog is very fine for theWorking German Shepherd line-don’t worry. When people ask then just explain to them that there are 5 types of shepherds today-from the show dog that most are used to seeing and the working line dogs-think long distant Olympic runners.


----------

